# Staining LVL beam?



## Marson (Jan 26, 2018)

Probably varies by manufacturer, but the LVL's I've used are always impregnated with a waxy substance so they can withstand water in the course of construction. You could maybe try an oil primer and paint, but that is iffy at best. Try a sample before you commit.


----------



## Wambamletsjam (Jun 9, 2018)

I'll definitely do a tester beforehand. I'll update with results!


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Which stain do you intend to use; solid, semi-transparent, toner? Solid is the only stain you can apply over oil base primer.


----------



## Wambamletsjam (Jun 9, 2018)

Yeah the solid is what I've got.


----------

